# Polysomnology



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I decided today that, instead of majoring in Early Childhood education, I am going to major in Psychology and then specialize in Polysomnology. I was always fascinated by sleep and dreams and sleep disorders, but I honestly never knew there was a study specific to disorders of sleep! My life is now complete. 

Anyway, feel free to comment, share opinions, stories on how you found what you wanted, etc.


----------



## Otherness (Feb 4, 2013)

Interesting choice! I'm very interested in the subject as well. For the last 2-3 years I've been experimenting with different sleep cycles (everyman, dymaxion etc.) and it's really cool to see how your body adapts and learns to handle sleep fatigue. If you ever need a test subject at work I'll be there, haha!


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Otherness said:


> Interesting choice! I'm very interested in the subject as well. For the last 2-3 years I've been experimenting with different sleep cycles (everyman, dymaxion etc.) and it's really cool to see how your body adapts and learns to handle sleep fatigue. If you ever need a test subject at work I'll be there, haha!


I'll remember your offer! Don't try pulling back later on!


----------



## Ugga Khan (Feb 12, 2013)

I am a pre-med student unsure of what specialty to go into but have always been captivated by the concept of sleep and dreams. I have also always had trouble falling asleep (that is, until I discovered melatonin - I could write a novel about that stuff). I've always been disappointed that there is no such thing as a "sleep doctor". Maybe you could tell us some more about the field? The #1 Google result for polysomnology is some eHow article, and #2 is this thread =D


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Ugga Khan said:


> I am a pre-med student unsure of what specialty to go into but have always been captivated by the concept of sleep and dreams. I have also always had trouble falling asleep (that is, until I discovered melatonin - I could write a novel about that stuff). I've always been disappointed that there is no such thing as a "sleep doctor". Maybe you could tell us some more about the field? The #1 Google result for polysomnology is some eHow article, and #2 is this thread =D


A polysomnologist basically studies people who have sleep disorders in a lab and they can be for two things: Research or diagnosis.

If it's research, they would do things like try different medicines/dosages to see what works for what disorders.

If it's diagnosis, they'd identify your sleep problems, if any, and then suggest the best course of action based on the data obtained from monitoring you. 

:happy:


----------



## Ugga Khan (Feb 12, 2013)

So, basically, you guys are gonna be the ones who figure out how to put dreams on YouTube, right?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Ugga Khan said:


> So, basically, you guys are gonna be the ones who figure out how to put dreams on YouTube, right?


Dreams can already be vaguely read, actually.


----------



## Ugga Khan (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah? Like, in more depth than just determining which parts of the brain are more active?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Ugga Khan said:


> Yeah? Like, in more depth than just determining which parts of the brain are more active?


As in a vague video could be produced and it could be determined what the dream was about.


----------



## Otherness (Feb 4, 2013)

josue0098 said:


> I'll remember your offer! Don't try pulling back later on!


Nah, just call me and I'll do whatever you say  I can sleep in a freezer if your honesty wishes.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Otherness said:


> Nah, just call me and I'll do whatever you say  I can sleep in a freezer if your honesty wishes.


Ohh


----------

